# Regripping Your Clubs 2



## 65nlovenit

*Using an Air Compressor to Install Grips *
Does this sound funny to you? Maybe, but it works! Not only does it work.. it has quite a few advantages over installing golf grips the regular way. Here's a few: 
1) You use masking tape instead of expensive grip tape. 
2) It cuts installation time in half. 
3) No messy cleanup. 
4) You can use the clubs immediately. 
5) Easy to change if you need a different size or made a mistake. 
That was plenty of reasons for the crew at Value Golf to make a switch and we haven't looked back! This is all you need: a tank style compressor with regulated 80-85 PSI output, a hose, and a common blowgun fitting. We recommend you buy an air compressor at Amazon and take advantage of free shipping: CLICK HERE 
Here's the method we use to install a grip with an air compressor: Clamp the club you want gripped in a vise. Apply a strip of masking tape that will cover the length of the grip plus a half inch or so past the butt, similar to how you apply two sided grip tape. Dip the mouth of the grip in grip solvent about an inch or less (have some solvent ready in a dixie cup or something similar for this purpose). Some say you can just use soapy water... but grip solvent makes it much easier in our opinion. Start the mouth of the grip on the shaft like you normally would and the grip will slide on easily enough. Then put the blowgun nozzle into the vent hole of your grip, hold the grip near the mouth, and apply a burst of air while sliding the grip down the shaft. If you need to center the grip better, just apply short bursts of air and it will move easily for alignment. 
It takes some practice - but you will get the hang of it and never buy two sided grip tape again! If you've ever installed Winn grips, you probably know how difficult they are to install. Not with this method! It's a snap. 
A couple tips: One clubmaker of ours says that it makes it a little easier to wipe a thin coating of solvent on the masking tape prior to blowing the grip on, he says that it slides the grip on easier. If you are having problems, try this method!
Del


----------



## Golfbum

I thought about the above method of regripping. However if you do not own an air compressor you have to go out and buy one. Then you have to buy the grip tool to put on the compressor. Way too much cost involved for a guy who only changes his own grips once or twice a year IMO.

I have actually used masking tape to regrip a club to try it out. Had no problems with the grip twisting. 

For solvent, no need to go out and pay for actual grip solvent that is sold by component companies. Use Coleman's Camp Stove fluid. Works just fine and evaporates quickly.

I have gripped clubs over top new tape and used them within an hour or two. If you regrip in the evening those clubs are good to go in the morning.

I did not even bother to invest in the rubber block to hold shafts in the vise. I used two pieces of wood in the vise to hold my steel shafts. Another two pieces of wood with an old grip cut in half and each half epoxied onto the wood pieces. Works fine for me. Squirt bottle to squirt the grip solvent into the grip, slosh it around, pour it on the grip and slip it on. 30 seconds and done.

I think the Air Method would be good if you were in the business of regripping clubs. But I find the time consuming job is removing the old grip and tape, not installing the new grips.


----------



## 373

A long time ago, I bought a gadget from Golfworks that makes gripping pretty easy. Basically, it's nothing but a wooden board with a set of oddly shaped clamps. The clubhead goes in the ned, which somehow adapts to every iron in the bag, regardless of loft or design. The other clamps hold the shaft tightly. The club is set up in perfect alignment, so if you are cutting a grip off, scraping tape or putting a new grip on, it beats a vise.

Golfworks now sells an orange smelling grip solvent that is much more pleasant than the old stuff. If you ever damage a grip and haven't got any solvent, lighter fluid will do fine also.

I also like the strips of double sided tape, though they are more expensive than buying tape in a roll. To cut off old grips and regrip with new grips is about an hour process without using the club holder. It takes about half that if it is daylight and I can open the garage door to use the table it's screwed down to.

I'll take a picture of it tomorrow and post it. See if you can figure out how it works.


----------

